# Why is TeamViewer running on background even after closed? Is there a good alternative for it?



## asuperpower

A lot of similar applications run in the background. Why do you ask? Is it taking up too many cycles of your processor? What's the problem?








\_asuperpower_/


----------



## KaiZ51

I know that, and it isn't using too much memory or CPU.

However, I don't like having shady processes running in the background, without even knowing what they are doing...


----------



## KaiZ51

Bumping this up...


----------



## asuperpower

There's a ton of other programs out there that do the same job...

A little old but shows some good ones:
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-easy-screen-sharing-and-remote-access-tools-all-free/








\_asuperpower_/


----------



## levontraut

i would trust teamviewer over any other app for RDP. and no they are not shady.


----------



## GreekGamer09

I trust Teamviewer too but do not like any processes running that should not be. I have Teamviewer open now and every other time when PC is on and I have not seen that process before...


----------



## FlashFir

file exit? services?


----------



## Boinz

What do you mean its still running, like in the process tab in task manager? If you can stop the process and its not taking up too many resources, it shouldn't be a big problem, i know a lot of programs like that.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekGamer09*
> 
> I trust Teamviewer too but do not like any processes running that should not be. I have Teamviewer open now and every other time when PC is on and I have not seen that process before...


I don't mean to bump an old thread but I do have a solution for this in case anyone else searching finds this thread.

Run "services.msc" and go find the Teamviewer service. Then open it up and set it to "manual", that way the service will only launch when you launch Teamviewer. You can then stop the service so it isn't running at that moment.


----------



## MaXimus666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreekGamer09*
> 
> I trust Teamviewer too but do not like any processes running that should not be. I have Teamviewer open now and every other time when PC is on and I have not seen that process before...


Just set the service to manual instead of automatic

The only thing that does is, let's say you are accessing *your* computer remotely and reboot the computer using TeamViewer, on the other end where you are connecting to your PC at home, you wouldn't be able to connect after the restart.

I don't need to access my PC from anywhere so I disabled the service


----------

